# lady members on GC



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi
My question is very simple:
Ho many ladies are part of GC?

I am guessing, not too many, but there _has_ to be _some._

I probably spend too much time on GC, but I'm just curious...

There are quite a few good female players out there.

Please ring in to show your presence if you want to 

thanks all


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I miss Starbuck.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, we had one but we sort of drove her off.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Well, we had one but we sort of drove her off.


She drove herself off. It’s a shame though.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'd be willing to bet there are more than we realize. If you don't come into the Open Mic threads, and stay in the theory and for sale stuff, you can have an ambiguous screen name and avatar and no one would really know.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> She drove herself off. It’s a shame though.



To an extent, but she was also trolled and baited.

It happens.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

She likes SG's.


----------



## HighNoon (Nov 29, 2016)

There are always a few around...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Well, we had one but we sort of drove her off.


She's not the first to have been driven off.


SWLABR said:


> I'd be willing to bet there are more than we realize. If you don't come into the Open Mic threads, and stay in the theory and for sale stuff, you can have an ambiguous screen name and avatar and no one would really know.


Yes, there are some who have (wisely) chosen not to reveal their gender. Still not many compared to the number of female guitarists that are out there.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well, we had one but we sort of drove her off.


True.

This place is full of characters and I liked her. She was fun and enthusiastic about music and guitars.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Well, we had one but we sort of drove her off.


I'm not entirely sure. Keep in mind her husband was experiencing some serious health difficulties.

That individual aside, the proponderance of "locker room talk" here tends to foster a boys' club "aroma" to the site. It's better these days than it had been for a while, but some of the aroma lingers. If I was a member of any under-represented group, I wouldn't want to make my membership in that group known here. There's a way of making people feel unwelcome without necessarily being overtly intentional about it.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

2N1305 said:


> Hi
> My question is very simple:
> *Ho many ladies are part of GC?*
> 
> ...



Typos like tend to keep the women folk away.....


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The He-man Woman Haters Club?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> True He-man Woman Haters Club?


What is a woman?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> What is a woman?


A _woman_ is an adult _female_ human.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> A _woman_ is an adult _female_ human.


Good answer. From what I'm seeing most people under 30 can't answer that question.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Good answer. From what I'm seeing most people under 30 can't answer that question.



How people "identify" is entirely up to them. I honestly have no problem with any of that.

Nevertheless, that doesn't change biology or reality.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like the ending. "His word was woman".


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I'm not entirely sure. Keep in mind her husband was experiencing some serious health difficulties.
> 
> That individual aside, the proponderance of "locker room talk" here tends to foster a boys' club "aroma" to the site. It's better these days than it had been for a while, but some of the aroma lingers. If I was a member of any under-represented group, I wouldn't want to make my membership in that group known here. There's a way of making people feel unwelcome without necessarily being overtly intentional about it.


I assume we’re talking about Lola. I had no idea that she was gone OR that her husband was I’ll. That’s too bad. She was a lot of fun.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

This forum and others like it are full of gear weenies. Boys and their toys, for the most part that's why these forums exist. Of the small sampling of female guitarists I've encountered over the years very few, if any, have been as wrapped up in gear as most guys are. They've all been serious about their craft but seem quite content own some decent gear and leave it at that. I've found they're far more likely to talk about the music they're playing than the gear they're playing it on. Just my observations, I'm sure there are exceptions.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarT said:


> This forum and others like it are full of gear weenies. Boys and their toys, for the most part that's why these forums exist. Of the small sampling of female guitarists I've encountered over the years very few, if any, have been as wrapped up in gear as most guys are. They've all been serious about their craft but seem quite content own some decent gear and leave it at that. I've found they're far more likely to talk about the music they're playing than the gear they're playing it on. Just my observations, I'm sure there are exceptions.


I find the same with golf. Male golfers always buying the newest driver, putter, hybrid, etc. Woman seem to keep the same bag.
Guys are far more materialistic with their hobbies, I think.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I also find the same w/ car, firearm, audio and even just music boards - mostly male dominated.

So these threads are fun to start a chat, but ultimately useless for its stated purpose. I see them on other boards w/ the same results. A female would be risking targeting, stalking & harassment if she revealed her gender on here, best to lay low.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> What is a woman?


As Milkman said, a woman is an adult female human being. I think you knew that.

The question should be What is a He-Man?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> As Milkman said, a woman is an adult female human being. I think you knew that.
> 
> The question should be What is a He-Man?


Or...what is a girly-man?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

We have a few members here who I know are female from dealing with them, but their user names give no hint of it, and they don't make it known either. 

Don't bother asking me, cause I'm not going to tell you who they are.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> We have a few members here who I know are female from dealing with them, but their user names give no hint of it, and they don't make it known either.
> 
> Don't bother asking me, cause I'm not going to tell you who they are.


ok then, who are all the members who aren’t those other ones….?


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

I always assumed that most of the people who have commented on this thread were women.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Always12AM said:


> I always assumed that most of the people who have commented on this thread were women.


I hand carved my penis out of mahogany.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

player99 said:


> I hand carved my penis out of mahogany.


See, that’s awesome. Long before the usual age, they found me humping the living Christ out of my bean bag chair.

They thought something was wrong, the doctor said “he’s just extra happy to be alive”! Lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Any of you old raisins ever hear of a Canadian rock group called "the beaches"? Good stuff. Kinda reminds me of Queen in a lot of ways. Current recording don't do them justice, they are way better live.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

calling women "Ladies" is such a weird microaggression, and so is making a thread about "are you a lady? please out yourself in this very toxic boyzone"

the biggest bummer about how this place treats women is all the girls and women who play guitar or are learning how to play guitar, find this forum in a Google search and immediately know it's not for them. the sad part isn't the handful of members who have managed to secretly stick around, but how even in a thread like this the immediate and instinctive locker room horseshit pushes so many people away.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Just an anecdotal observation with no clear objective: a quick perusal of my schedule for the past 10 months shows an almost even split between male and female fretted instrument students (that being as fas as I am able to define gender). Perhaps a slight edge to males. Approximately 50 students altogether. That's significantly more than my 23 year average. At one time I was observing that the female numbers had dropped, but then Taylor Swift and Justin Bieber et al happened and that attracted A LOT of (predominantly) girls to the instrument...and it continues. 

Perhaps the forum doesn't reflect reality?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I remember the unnamed lady member who was very active until recently, I actually was the one who brought her here to GC. I met her in another guitar forum where she was being bashed for something I can't remember now. Eventually she left that forum and started hanging around here more often.
Very unfortunate that pretty much the same thing happened to her here and over that other guitar forum.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Micro aggression? WTF?

People are so sensitive these days.

Are you saying it's somehow offensive to refer to an adult female human as a lady now?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> I remember the unnamed lady member who was very active until recently, I actually was the one who brought here here to GC. I met her in another guitar forum where she was being bashed for something I can't remember now. Eventually she left that forum and started hanging around here more often.
> Very unfortunate that pretty much the same thing happened to her here and over that other guitar forum.



Hey watch that micro agression!!

Kidding of course.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A committee needs to be set up; that'll fix everything and the committee can make recommendations on what needs to be changed, develop an inclusion index, require members to complete a self assessment and require them to adopt and abide by a statement of principles acknowledging their obligations and also determine which toxic individuals need to be removed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

If this place becomes a lawyer hang out I am outa here.


Just kidding Councilors.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I prefer mini-aggressions.

EDIT:
Bluerocker (He/Him)


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

markxander said:


> calling women "Ladies" is such a weird microaggression, and so is making a thread about "are you a lady? please out yourself in this very toxic boyzone"
> 
> the biggest bummer about how this place treats women is all the girls and women who play guitar or are learning how to play guitar, find this forum in a Google search and immediately know it's not for them. the sad part isn't the handful of members who have managed to secretly stick around, but how even in a thread like this the immediate and instinctive locker room horseshit pushes so many people away.







I don't know about micro aggression, but certainly nothing says desperado boulevard like guys trying to draw the women out of the woodwork on a forum. Kinda creepy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

polyslax said:


> I don't know about micro aggression, but certainly nothing says desperado boulevard like guys trying to draw the women out of the woodwork on a forum. Kinda creepy.



To tell the truth, I never really considered asking such a question. It never crossed my mind, as in, doesn't really matter.

But yes, I see your point.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Didn't take long for this thread to be make any female wary, did it? Case closed.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> Didn't take long for this thread to be make any female wary, did it? Case closed.


I think you mean "woman" which refers to the whole person, and is more reproductively ambiguous.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a great idea for another thread... 
"How many here are thinking of transitioning?" 🤷‍♂️


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

zztomato said:


> Got a great idea for another thread...
> "How many here are thinking of transitioning?" 🤷‍♂️


From Fender to Gibson?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

JBFairthorne said:


> From Fender to Gibson?


Now that's something to get offended about


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, I didn’t say I was in the transitioning boat. I’m happily looking forward to the arrival of my lefty Jazzmaster.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I think I approve of the new direction the thread has taken!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

The question I asked initially has spawned a monster of a thread in a direction I didn't think it would, or _should_, go.

I was actually hoping to have female members respond. Instead, male members (no pun intended) seem to have responded in a way that will ensure there NEVER WILL BE any ladies/females/women on this forum.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> Any of you old raisins ever hear of a Canadian rock group called "the beaches"? Good stuff. Kinda reminds me of Queen in a lot of ways. Current recording don't do them justice, they are way better live.


Spoiled brats tho. And I know it's a sexist trope, but in this case fuck them. They used to rehearse in the unit behind us.

Talented, sure, but also privilaged as fuck and totally not self aware about it at all (silver spoons; their uncle/dad's friend was already a manager in the music industry and took them on - it was his studio they rehearsed at, not paying for shit...). Their recorded work and live stuff is banal; I've heard them jam on random covers and they're better than that pap. But bitches tho. I have cause for this (theft/vandalism/not respecting shared spaces).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> Now that's something to get offended about


Well, at least it may be time to seek help.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

JBFairthorne said:


> From Fender to Gibson?


I did.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

2N1305 said:


> The question I asked initially has spawned a monster of a thread in a direction I didn't think it would, or _should_, go.
> 
> I was actually hoping to have female members respond. Instead, male members (no pun intended) seem to have responded in a way that will ensure there NEVER WILL BE any ladies/females/women on this forum.


Hasn't changed since the place opened up. You can see why. We have versions of this thread periodically, annually or so.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

2N1305 said:


> The question I asked initially has spawned a monster of a thread in a direction I didn't think it would, or _should_, go.
> 
> I was actually hoping to have female members respond. Instead, male members (no pun intended) seem to have responded in a way that will ensure there NEVER WILL BE any ladies/females/women on this forum.


I think you may not be giving women- here and elsewhere- enough credit. I know plenty who can hold their own just fine in any discussion.
Making assumptions on how a woman will respond in any given situation is a fools errand.
Good one about the "male members". lol

As far as I can tell, most replies are tongue in cheek.


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm not sure how you can think I'm NOT giving them enough credit with what I've said, but I've been known to say wrong things even though I didn't mean. Just never when I'm actually trying to defend a large group of people, who are then made fun of.

Oh well, I'm retiring from this thread, I gave it a shot. Sorry all you women out there, I tried.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

2N1305 said:


> I'm actually trying to defend a large group of people, who are then made fun of.


Point is, they are _not _asking to be defended.
You know what one of the most annoying things that a women deals with all the time? When men think that they need defending. Like "oh, we're so helpless, thank god a big strong virtuous man is here to speak for us". Swoon. 🤮

Sorry, not trying to give you a hard time. I'm curious how many women are on the forum as well. I'll just let them stand up for themselves though.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You think its hard for women
'round here, try being under 40 🤣


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Mark Brown said:


> You think its hard for women for
> 'round here, try being under 40 🤣


Ha! Kids today... I got socks older than you....


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

guitarman2 said:


> I did.


What's it called when you play both, but prefer one over the other?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zztomato said:


> Ha! Kids today... I got socks older than you....


I have a daughter older than that....


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> You think its hard for women for
> 'round here, try being under 40 🤣


I know how it feels, for the next 10months anyway.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I have a daughter older than that....
> 
> View attachment 424461


Whoa! She's puurrdy!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe there’s a parallel forum for women…um, non-men?…and we’re not aware of it. Maybe they’re laughing at us right now. Maybe they are here undercover (stop snickering) triggering our every post.

Maybe I’m paranoid.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Maybe I’m paranoid.


nahhh, your spidy sense it correct .


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> nahhh, your spidy sense it correct .


Spinneretman.


----------

